# maximal Gewicht Trialbike



## kize (24. März 2010)

hi, ich komme aus der freeride ecke und hab dementsprechend ein bike das ca. 20kg wiegt. könnt ihr euch vorstellen mit einem so schweren bike auch zu trialen?

Was denkt ihr sollte eine Trialbike maximal wiegen, um effizient zu fahren?

schöne grüße


----------



## tha_joe (24. März 2010)

Das Problem ist weniger das Gewicht, sondern die Federung, die dir beim Einfedern die Energie nimmt. Natürlich kommt das Gewicht noch erschwerend hinzu, normale Trialbikes liegen so um die 10kg, also grad mal die Hälfte. Ich sage mal so, richtig Trial wirst du damit nicht fahren können, also spezifische Sachen wie Backwheelhops, Sidehops etc. Aber du kannst dieses Bike sicherlich auch sehr "trialmäßig" bewegen, wenn du nur willst. Dazu lege ich dir die Videos von Rainer525 ans Herz, da kannst du sehen, wsa trialtechnisch auch mit einem Fully machbar ist. Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kize (24. März 2010)

kannst du mir bitte sagen, wo ich das video von Rainer525 finde? hatte bisher keinen erfolg.


----------



## florianwagner (24. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452473

bitte schön. aber noch mal, richtig trialen (so wie dieser danny macaskill) wirst du mit deinem 20kg fully nie können. geht einfach nicht. dafür ist es auch gar nicht da. aber etwas mehr fahrtechnik hat noch keinem geschadet. vor allem nicht leuten mit viel federweg, denn der bügelt zwar fahrfehler aus, macht aber das fahrerische können nicht besser. 
kannst auch mal den rainer direkt anschreiben, ich glaube der gibt dir gerne tipps und weitere videos.


----------



## kize (24. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!

hast du vielleicht noch einen tipp, wie schwer der fahrer eines trial bikes so sein sollte? ich meine wenn ich mit meinem bike 2m absatz ins flat springe mach ich mir nicht großartig sorgen, obwohl ich ca 90kg wiege. aber mit nem hardtail würde ich mir schon mehr sorgen ums bike machen


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. März 2010)

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/prawn
da kannst du dir mal die bigman-videos angucken. Das Gewicht ist nicht nur entscheidend sondern viel mehr die Fahrtechnik. 
Selbst wenn Du nur auf Stabilität achtest kommst du beim Trialrad unter 13kg raus. Gerade beim Trial merkt man aber jedes Gramm, darum liegen viele Räder unter 9kg. Da gilt es natürlich abzuwägen die für seine Zwecke geeigneten Parts zu finden.


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. März 2010)

> richtig trialen (so wie dieser danny macaskill)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. März 2010)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


>



genau^^ danny streetet doch..

also 90 kilo und Trial ist doch keine wurst.. 

wenn man sich mal Dani Comas den riesen anschaut, das sind doch LOCKER 90 kilo +


----------



## tha_joe (24. März 2010)

Mach dir da ma keine Sorgen um das Rad, die können einiges ab. Ich hab auch 97kg geballte Power, und bis jetzt hält alles recht gut, sogar Singlewall hinten. Wobei ich zu Beginn meiner Karriere doch bisschen was kaputt gemacht hab...


----------



## erwinosius (25. März 2010)

Also ich denke auch dass das fahrerische Können eher entscheidend ist als das eigentliche Gewicht.
Selbst ich mit meinen Leichtgewicht 65kg habe einige Parts am Anfang geschrottet. Mittlerweile wo ich dann doch ein bisschen besser fahren kann hält sich das Reifenflicken und Felgentauschen dann doch eher in Grenzen 

gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (28. März 2010)

also ich bin mit 93 kg auch nicht grad ein leichter/kleiner hüpfer und mein style ist eher schranzig. aber eig geht bei mir kaum was kaputt wegen des gewichtes oder so.
ok in letzter zeit sehr viele snakebites , aber liegt daran das mein schlauch x mal geflickt ist und meine pelle bald slick ist.
aber ich denke mal es liegt am fahrstil wie ein bike hält bei wem und nicht unbedingt am gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

